# DIY Camera Stand



## dimensionswoodworks (Apr 4, 2017)

As we evolve as a woodworking community, more and more people use photo and video to get their work seen by others. I faced many challenges in trying to get better quality content to my feeds for sharing. After checking out a few designs for camera stands, i came up with this design. if you want to get better shots then check out my build video for this project here...


----------



## difalkner (Nov 27, 2011)

Nice, heavy camera stand! 

Two suggestions - 1) get a mic closer to you when you speak, either a shotgun on your camera or a lapel mic, and 2) wear hearing protection with that table saw, miter saw, and router. Even if you don't normally wear hearing protection, if you're going to do instructional videos you need to at least give the appearance you wear them all the time.

When you get a chance go ahead and complete your profile with first name and location. You can add a signature and put your name there along with a link to your YouTube channel. We like first names, btw. :wink:

What's next for you?

David


----------

